# Dog out of control with cat



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Puddles has lost his mine this week.







He had never pestered the cat this much (just started doing this 8 days ago). If I say "Puddles no no" once I have said it a 1,000 times.







We put the hall gate back up to give the cat some peace. I have hit my hand with rolled up paper with a "no no" and that don't help. The cat was neutered for 3 months and bothers nothing and no one, not even Puddles. Puddles was neutered 4 days ago. I don't like it at all him running after her and pushing her into the wall.







He may be playing, but its getting old. Pulls her ear, bites her tail, sniff her butt trying to







her. Poor cat !! The cat is 3 years old with claws, I which just once he would slap Puddles once , but nothing yet. He just takes it and runs and hides, with Puddles in tow barking and sniffing. 

Okay all...you guys have got to come up with a good ideal on this matter. I have confidence someone out there knows what to do. Heck, I have even thought about spraying "Stay off" on the cats butt....just kidding. 

:new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I bet it has something to do with Puddles being neutered just a few days ago. He probably feels funny down there and Puddles has decided your poor cat is the object of his desire.

I'd just keep them apart as much as possible until Puddles returns to his old self (well, a little less of his old self  ) I'm sure his urges will go away when the hormones go away and he'll wonder what he ever saw in that old cat anyway....


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would put the dog on a leash. While part of it may be playful and/or hormonal, you can put a stop to the behavior. He needs a positive alternative instead of just being told no. Have him come to you and do some commands for a treat. Set him up with a leash on so you can gently bring him to you if need be, however, the idea is that the treat you have is more enticing than the cat.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

:lol: Sounds like my house!
We have three cats...2 with claws, and one that was adopted who was already declawed. Brinkley plays with all of them...but only "attacks" the one without claws. He is pretty rough too...but never has drawn blood or whatever. I think it "sounds" worse than it is. I always figure that Spencer will run and get up if he has had enough! The others with the claws have smacked him a few times! He quickly learned to play/chase from a distance! They are funny to watch. Everyonce in awhile I have to put Spencer over the gate...more because I am tired of listening to it...ha ha...







I just figure that Spencer could fend for himself if he truly had issues with it.

*I just read the other replies...maybe you shouldn't listen to me!!!! Ha ha...! I guess if you are worried abuot the cat...their advice is better...he he...I am not too worried about mine. He has four good legs to run away and climb to higher/safer ground.







*


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I have had Rudy three months now and he just started behaving badly with my two cats.I have a very shy 4 year old Abby and a 16 year old Sly.Rudy barks at the old cat,bites his tail and jumps on his side.Poor old thing.Has his claws but hardly slaps at Rudy.Poor Abby.She comes into the room to be with the family only to be barked at and chased away.Everywhere she goes she has to hide from Rudy.I love my cats and have had them since they were babies too.I just dont know what to do to control Rudy.I just talk to him and try to get his mind off the cat.Doesn't always work







I have to saperate the cats from Rudy just to be able to love on them. I'm hoping Rudy will grow out of it. Good Luck


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey does the same with my two cats. One cat is 15 years old and the other is 9. The 9 year old will let Lacey know when she has gone to far. He has even put Lacey on her back, front paws on her chest and meowed at her. The old cat doesn't fight back. I know that Lacey is showing that she is the boss, but boy do I wish the older cat would show her who is the boss. Everytime I see Lacey going after the older cat I tell her to be nice. She knows what "be nice" means. Just keep working with them.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Jan 10 2005, 10:10 PM
> *The 9 year old will let Lacey know when she has gone to far.  He has even put Lacey on her back, front paws on her chest and meowed at her. <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28901*


[/QUOTE]









AAAHHH! That is hilarious!!!!!!


----------



## Serifina (Feb 5, 2005)

HaHa Mine does the same allways messing with my cat! But I do belive pumpkin(cat) likes it. Sometimes I wonder if they realize that they are not the same speicies!! Its a real love hate relationship with the two of them one min they are sleeping togther next chasing each other around the house. I am sure yours will settle down with in time and when the cat has truly had enough he will let him know!!


----------



## kimmie (Feb 23, 2005)

We also have 2 cats and Mishka will chase them sometimes but only till the cat has had enuff and boy is he in trouble then. LOL Keeko doesnt seem to realise they exist but then he was born on a lifestyle block with Hens and a rooster walking around them while they played.
Give your cat places to escape to and they will work it out with time.
I have added large dogs in with the family cat many years ago and we always found the cat was the boss. It only takes one good swipe from the cat (when its had enuff and problem fixed.. LOL good luck


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I can so relate to this problem.Rudy torments my poor cats.







I have two,one 15 years old and one 5.They cant even stick there heads out without Rudy chasing them barking.He bites their tails,rides on their sides pulls their ears.Oh,it's just awful.







I have done everything I can think of but nothing works.Rudy is out of control.







The cats were here long before Rudy and had the total run of the house.Now they stay out of sight.Poor things.I love them two and I know they just dont understand whats with this spoiled little white barking thing?If you find any answers to your problem keep me in mind!!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Well this is an interesting thread; my friend who occasionally takes Pico in when I need a sitter just got a kitten (old enough to get spayed, but still young) and she just knew Pico and Holly-Berry would get used to each other and be ok. Well, I took Pico over twice this week for several hours, with mixed results. Sometimes he'd just watch the cat and she'd watch him. She'd get playful and he'd just watch her roll around and bat her toys. Then sometimes he'd bark and bark and bark at her.

We had to take Pico out of the kitchen so Holly could go from the breakfast room to the mud room to eat because she wouldn't cross his path. They never really got used to each other, I don't think.

After reading these posts I'm beginning to think they never will.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

My dogs do fine with cats and were not really around them as puppies (I didn't even have Jonathan as a puppy). Mikey initially liked to chase cats, but I put him on a leash and rewarded him for laying quietly. Once he and the cats got to sniff each other over, he was fine with them and totally adores cats. Our hospital cat and a frequent visitor at the clinic both enjoy Mikey. The frequent visitor we let wander in the treatment room and she will lay with Mikey and roll around to get him to play. 

I have worked with high drive herding dogs and cats. If the dog is not eating the cat but just harassing it, they can learn to get along just fine by teaching alternative behaviors. The one young German Shepherd Dog who just harassed them terribly mouthing them now walks by the cats just so he can run to you for a treat. Smart dog and happy cats. 

Our family terrier mix lives with 2 cats and loves to mouth them. If the cats don't like it they will get away. They usually lay there and take it. They like it.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i recently tried introducing lucy to my friend's fluffy white persian.. um not so good. it started hissing wildly and flailing around







idk, i thought they'd like eachother since they're both pretty and white







i was soo wrong


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Linkage:

http://www.ncbr.org/info/dogs_and_cats.htm

Never toss a dog and cat in together. They should be separated and slowly introduced over a period of time (a week or two, sometimes longer). Throwing your dog in with a cat that is unfamiliar with dogs is a recipe for disaster for both the dog and the cat. Next time, take your dog in on a leash and work obedience quietly for a while and then crate the dog. Sometimes it helps to put a sheet over the crate if the dog gets excited seeing the cat. The cat will get the dogs scent and over a number of visits realize that the dog it safe. Then you can start having the dog out with you on a leash. Slow, gradual introductions that are kept quiet and relaxed work best.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

WE too have cats one Joey and Precious which is like 100 years old lol.. Joey comes indoors every morning with the hubby and he feeds and plays with him when Summer came along boy did Joey pout it took awhile for him to accept Summer she would chase him down the hall and what was funny is Joey weights like 15 lbs all black and this pure white 2lbs 15 oz fur ball is chasing him around the house lol its to funny.. Yestersday outside Joey was just lying there and Summer saw him and like gets right in his face ( I panic of course heehee) but Joey just like swats real lite like to say buzz off rat..lol So far Christy, Precious and Joey seem to say ok will let her stay But please make her leave us alone she's like alittle pest hopping and running around the back yard like a crazy dog. around and around and around we're dizzy.








oh did I forget to say I her grammie thinks she just perfect lol


----------



## kimmie (Feb 23, 2005)

I knew the day would come that Keeko would wake up to the fact that we have cats and it did. LOL And as predicted he annoyed our old cat once to often and got a swipe. No damage done except to the pride of Keeko. Now he avoids the cat like the plague. Gets himself stuck in a room sometimes cause the cat is sitting in the hallway and he wont come past but then we go rescue him. soo cute.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

That really sucks. I totally know how you feel though. When I had Cookie and Nibbler, they got along great with Meow Mix. But Waffle loves to bother the cat and when he starts, everyone starts! I had to start seperately Waffle and Meow Mix. In a month or so, Waffle learned that when he bothers the cat, he will be restricted to the kitchen. Now, everyone gets along


----------

